# Bare botttom tank for breeding



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

How can I set up my bare bottom tank for breeding ? I believe I am seeing the white unfertilized all over the bottom of my tank. This my be from the powerhead in the corner.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

read this thread please, this was asked a short time ago.read here


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Would a small bowl with some gravel in do the job ? I have green, black, and white gravel if they perfer a color.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Now this is getting confusing. Your original inquiry was "bare bottom tank for breeding". A small bowl with some gravel does not qualify as bare bottom. You need to rephrase your original thread or clearly state what you need info on so that we can help.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Let me say this clearly for you then. I will say it nice and slow for ya.

I HAVE A BARE BOTTOM 75GAL TANK WITH THREE RBP IN IT. WHAT SHOULD I DO TO THE TANK TO HELP THE BREEDING PROCESSES ALONG ?

Some people recommend putting a piece of slate in the tank. I asked if a small bowl of gravel in a corner would work as well.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you try using ketapange leaves and a moonlight system for breeding. If i could do it all over again i would just get a moonlight magnum for my piranha tanks.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

mpdt said:


> Let me say this clearly for you then. I will say it nice and slow for ya.
> 
> I HAVE A BARE BOTTOM 75GAL TANK WITH THREE RBP IN IT. WHAT SHOULD I DO TO THE TANK TO HELP THE BREEDING PROCESSES ALONG ?
> 
> Some people recommend putting a piece of slate in the tank. I asked if a small bowl of gravel in a corner would work as well.


 Im not trying to push your buttons or piss you off just wanted to know how I can help.







Settle down......

First off you did mention that "I believe I am seeing the white unfertilized all over the bottom of my tank." I believe that your saying that the eggs are getting fungused. It happens when the eggs are not fully fertilized or caused by debrie.

I use gravel tank. Debrie tends to settle so the gravel is clean for egg spawning. On a bare tank debrie has nowhere to go but to settle on the eggs themselves after they've been laid.

I dont recommend slate as RB scatter they're eggs in a nest. I compare it to having bare bottom. The eggs will fungus the same way.

My recommendation is to add gravel so that they can blow a nest and scatter the eggs in that area. Hope this helps.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

What about just using a small bowl of gravel in a corner with some wieghted plants around it ? As for the lighting I just use the natural light in my room. I don't use any tank lights on my p's tank.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Try using a desklamp to give them a bit of light... dont leave em knocturnal


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

What about just using a small bowl of gravel in a corner with some wieghted plants around it ?

* Ive never had this setup so I cant comment on wether it will work. However you can experiment with this setup but I do recommend you covering at least 8"x8" spot. A normal nest will take up approximatley 4"x4" area. With this setup your practically dictating where they will build they're nest. My pairs have built various nest during each spawn. Thats why I highly recommend covering the whole bottom. Again its your setup. Not all the rules are set in stone and experimenting with your setup can do no harm.*

As for the lighting I just use the natural light in my room. I don't use any tank lights on my p's tank.

* Contrary to lighting recommendations, I have breeding tanks with no lighting and have had numerous spawns. I find that this is more condusive. So you'll do fine with no lighting.*


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

just put some gravel on one corner of the tank, after they lay eggs, etc. remove the gravel..why all the hassel?


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

What color gravel should I use, and does the gravel have to covered by say a piece of driftwood ?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

mpdt said:


> What color gravel should I use, and does the gravel have to covered by say a piece of driftwood ?


 * Color of gravel is your preference. I use white since its easy to spot the eggs when they spawn. Natural will do well, however black may pose problems when vacuuming eggs. As far as Drift wood is concern thats your preference as well. I use it primarily as decoration. Its not needed for breeding purposes.*


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I am also worried about current. Should I turn off my powerhead to keep the eggs from getting blown around the tank ?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

mpdt said:


> I am also worried about current. Should I turn off my powerhead to keep the eggs from getting blown around the tank ?


* Funny you should mention current. Just the other day I experimented with a breeding pair in my 125 gal tank with a 800 gpm pump. The male decided to build a nest halfway in the tank. You could see his tail being moved by the rapid current. It amazed me that even through such strong current they still dig nests. No spawns though.

For practical purpose I dont recommend too strong of a pump. You can get away with a smaller size pump. Besides the eggs tend to stick to the gravel when they spawn. I dont use any pump.*


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I have put some white gravel in the front corner of my tank away from my 175gph powerhead and the inlets to my powerfilters. the white gravel measures around 8" in diameter. If this should work how long will it take before I see anything ? is there anything else anyone can think of I can do to help the breeding process along ?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

mpdt said:


> If this should work how long will it take before I see anything ?
> 
> is there anything else anyone can think of I can do to help the breeding process along ?


*Theres a great article Nike provided to help you along the way. I suggest taking the time to disseminate the information. Hopefully this will help you along the way.  Breeding Pygocentrus Nattereri*


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I have read both those articles twice now.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Here are two pics of my tank. Do you think the gravel in the corner is good enough or do I need to do more ?


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Here is the second one.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Since the article that were written and advice given hasn't given you answers that you've been looking for, by all means take it upon your self to break new ground and let us know how you got the piranha to do it your way.Since your piranha apprear to be juveniles, how have you managed to sex them?


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Their bellies. Female piranha have a more rounded belly. The location of their egg sac. Males have a flat stomach. It is hard to tell, unless you spend all day looking at piranha. Also don't do it after they eat. All piranha look like females when their bellies are full.


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

i herd thet the red is darker in the meils


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I have never heard that. Which part of their body would be more red ?


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

You will not be able to tell if its a female or male until they are ready lay there eggs.  They female will get a fat and round bellie.

Your power head shouldnt affect anything i keep mine on 24/7 and it dosnt seem to stop them from laying eggs.

I think you should put some more gravel in there. Maybe put an 1/8th or a quarter of the tank gravel, or why not just make your hole tank gravel?

How big are your piranhas? by they picture it looks like you still can see there juvinille spots.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> I think you should put some more gravel in there. Maybe put an 1/8th or a quarter of the tank gravel, or why not just make your hole tank gravel?


----------



## Tchr7 (Jun 6, 2003)

ROTFLMAO with mpdt trying to clown on HOLLYWOOD!!!!!

Dude, your messing with the Jedi Master of breeding!!!!!


----------

